# Typical newbie having trouble deciding



## zack crockett (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I posted a similar question in the general forum, but I realized it might be better suited in here.

I'm 23, new to cycling, but I've been a competitive distance runner for 8 years. I'm in the market for my first bike, and I'd like something that is able to hold up for longer rides (80+ miles), but that also has the feel and some of the ability of a true racing bike. I've tested the Trek Madone 3.1, Specialized Roubaix and other comparable models, and several Cannondales (Synapse 6 and 3, and the CAAD 10 series).

I'm pretty much set on Cannondale bikes. 10 seconds into testing out the Synapse, I found it to be more responsive and agile than any Trek or Specialized model, and it fit me really well in the 51 (I'm 5'8'', 30'' inseam).

Anyway, to get to my "question": I'm having trouble deciding between the Synapse 3 and 6. I originally budgeted $1,600 for a bike (before taxes, other accessories), but after riding the Synapse 3, I began to ask myself if it was worth spending more for the Ultegra. The deals at my LBS are $1600 for the 6 and $2200 for the 3. Is it worth the extra money to just go for it and get the 3? When I take up a hobby, I always pursue it to the fullest; I know I'll get really into biking and get my money's worth, whichever bike I purchase. I've worked really hard to save up the extra money and there's nothing I'd rather spend it on right now.

However, I also found a good deal on CL (at least, I think it is):

- 2011 Cannondale CAAD 10.3 (Full Ultegra) for $1700. The bike's only 4 months old, and the seller has all original documentation; comes with pedals, h20 holders, helmet, and other accessories (plus, no taxes = big savings). of course, it's aluminum, but is this a good option worth considering?
New CAAD 10 3 Road Bike

Also found a 2010 CAAD9-5 (105) for $850. Not sure if this is a good value or not.
2010 Cannondale CAAD9-5, 54cm.

Since I've tested all of these bikes and seem to like them all equally, I'd appreciate hearing your guys' opinion, since you're all experienced and helpful (especially what you think of those used deals). I realize the CAAD series is completely different from the more comfort-oriented Synapse, but I'm still considering it as an option, just because it's such a sweet ride.

Thanks!
Zack


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like you are a person that is goin to be competitive. So Id have to stress that a CAAD is the bike for you not Synapse. I think a CAAD 10 will be plenty comfortable for you on an 80 mile ride. IMO Ultegra vs 105, get the 105 and spend the extra money on new wheels. The only thing about getting a bike used is you dont get the warranty, if that isnt a big deal then used is fine. I want to get a CAAD 10-4 myself, and would probably ride it more than my Supersix. Not because its better, just because I love the feel of alu bikes.


----------



## zack crockett (Sep 23, 2011)

Devastator said:


> Sounds like you are a person that is goin to be competitive. So Id have to stress that a CAAD is the bike for you not Synapse. I think a CAAD 10 will be plenty comfortable for you on an 80 mile ride. IMO Ultegra vs 105, get the 105 and spend the extra money on new wheels. The only thing about getting a bike used is you dont get the warranty, if that isnt a big deal then used is fine. I want to get a CAAD 10-4 myself, and would probably ride it more than my Supersix. Not because its better, just because I love the feel of alu bikes.


Thanks for the advice! I do get very competitive. Do you think either of those two used CAAD bikes is a good deal? If not, I'd just consider buying new.

Zack


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

the standard advice is to know your size - don't buy anything that won't fit you. 1st ad - no size given. 2nd is bigger than you say fitted you best.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zack crockett said:


> Thanks for the advice! I do get very competitive. Do you think either of those two used CAAD bikes is a good deal? If not, I'd just consider buying new.
> 
> Zack


Cant help you out much I dont know what used bikes go for. I think they both seem like ok deals. Also if you are willing to spend 2200 Id go for a Supersix 105. Itll give you a bit smoother ride.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't rush it. Therefore forget about the CL offerings for now; they come and go and often represent a compromise like slightly off correct size, wrong color (it matters!) etc.

Find out which Cannondale will work for you at the LBS - as you already concluded a test ride is quite helpful. Given the short description of your approach to sports I'd say your focus should be between the CAAD and the SuperSix in the component group that's affordable to you.

Good luck.


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

Having just spent a great deal of time searching for my first road bike, I ended up on a CAAD10 myself. I got a 2011 CAAD10-4 on sale from a local shop and for about the budget you are at. I'd say go to your LBS and see what they have. I spent time looking at Trek, Felt and others and found the Cannondale CAAD10's were the best bikes in the 1500-2000$ range IMO.

On another note you're 5'8" with a 30" inseam and you say that a 51cm frame is your best fit? I know that everyone is different and that every bikes geometry will effect the fit, but 51 seems small to me for you. Make sure to get a good fitting from your LBS. I am 5'9.5" with a 31.5" inseam (right leg is actually a bit longer than the left) and thought I was going to be a 54cm frame. After riding both the 54cm and 56cm frames at my LBS for over an hour and getting a professional fitting I discovered that the 56cm frame was actually the better fit. I initially thought the 54 was the right bike even when riding it, but ended up having major arched back and the bike was very twitchy while riding. I'm not trying to persuade you toward a specific size, but I am encouraging you to get a good fitting with whatever bike you choose.


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

I was in a similar scenario last month, originally planning on a '12 Synapse Carbon 6 ($1750) but I ended up buying a '11 Carbon 4 for $2040. To be honest I could not tell the difference between a '11 Apex vs '11 Rival, the main reason I bought the Rival is the strong recommendations to skip over the Apex group and get a 105 or better. The Ultegra called to me visually but I couldn't make the $tretch. I believe the 12's have an updated carbon frame "Save Plus" but so far the 11 rides very smooth.

**I was told if you don't buy new from an authorized dealer you don't get Cannondale warranty.

I just accessorized it with a Serfas saddle bag and CatEye DW400 wireless speed and cadence computer. I'll be installing SpeedPlay pedals soon.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

jboyd122 said:


> ...On another note you're 5'8" with a 30" inseam and you say that a 51cm frame is your best fit? I know that everyone is different and that every bikes geometry will effect the fit, but 51 seems small to me for you. Make sure to get a good fitting from your LBS. I am 5'9.5" with a 31.5" inseam (right leg is actually a bit longer than the left) and thought I was going to be a 54cm frame. After riding both the 54cm and 56cm frames at my LBS for over an hour and getting a professional fitting I discovered that the 56cm frame was actually the better fit. I initially thought the 54 was the right bike even when riding it, but ended up having major arched back and the bike was very twitchy while riding. I'm not trying to persuade you toward a specific size, but I am encouraging you to get a good fitting with whatever bike you choose.


I was going to say, I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam (pant size, that is, not the usual measurement for bike sizing) and I ended up with a 54 cm CAAD9-4. The size seems just right for me. My wife got a 9-5 and I'd say either drive train is good depending on taste. My only trouble with the Rival/Force drive train has been tuning the front derailleur not to drop the chain, but we've had just as much trouble with the Shimano 105 front derailleur. I've ended up carrying a "pocket knife" type bike tool and made adjustments out on the road until it was right.


----------



## zack crockett (Sep 23, 2011)

I ended up buying a 2011 Super Six 5 (in a 52cm) a few days ago, for $1,699 at a local bike shop, and after two days and 100 miles of riding, I couldn't ask for anything more...I love this bike.

Will post pics soon.

Thanks so much for all of the help!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

zack crockett said:


> I ended up buying a 2011 Super Six 5 (in a 52cm) a few days ago, for $1,699 at a local bike shop, and after two days and 100 miles of riding, I couldn't ask for anything more...I love this bike.
> 
> Will post pics soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the help!!


Great bike for a great price! Congratulations! The MSRP on the 2012 model is $2,550 and there have not been any changes made to the frame so you're getting an excellent value.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zack crockett said:


> I ended up buying a 2011 Super Six 5 (in a 52cm) a few days ago, for $1,699 at a local bike shop, and after two days and 100 miles of riding, I couldn't ask for anything more...I love this bike.
> 
> Will post pics soon.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the help!!


Awesome dude, congrats on the bike. Great choice.


----------



## JKOST (Jun 19, 2011)

You got a great deal! :thumbsup:

... and smart move - A great frame and you can always upgrade components as your biking (and bank account) progress. :wink5:


----------

